# Sue Cleaver collapses on Coronation Street set



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2011)

CORONATION Street star Sue Cleaver was rushed to hospital yesterday morning after collapsing on set.

The 46-year-old actress suffered an attack relating to her diabetes. 

She caused panic among her fellow actors when she fell ill just before she began filming scenes as knicker-stitcher Eileen Grimshaw at the Manchester studios.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...eaver-collapses-on-Coronation-Street-set.html


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 24, 2011)

Poor Sue , hope shes better soon .


----------



## StephenM (Aug 24, 2011)

Personally I hate this kind of reporting. What is an attack of diabetes? Was it a bad hypo that she should have treated? Was it DKA or seriously elevated blood sugars. Or maybe it was something else; influenza, food poisioning, asthma, WHY. The media should be seeking to educate but prefer to sensationalise! This is why I never buy tabloids!

Get well soon Sue.


----------



## Donald (Aug 24, 2011)

StephenM said:


> Personally I hate this kind of reporting. What is an attack of diabetes? Was it a bad hypo that she should have treated? Was it DKA or seriously elevated blood sugars. Or maybe it was something else; influenza, food poisioning, asthma, WHY. The media should be seeking to educate but prefer to sensationalise! This is why I never buy tabloids!
> 
> Get well soon Sue.



Its the sun what do you expect from them . Just hope it is not to serious


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's the Daily Mail version of events:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ospital-collapsing-set.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

Same story really. I wonder if she's on insulin or gliclizide and prone to hypos?


----------



## Donald (Aug 24, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Here's the Daily Mail version of events:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ospital-collapsing-set.html?ito=feeds-newsxml
> 
> Same story really. I wonder if she's on insulin or gliclizide and prone to hypos?



Did you read the last comment on the mail link at the bottom of the page words fail me.It is as follows

"Some kind of attack" = she had a hypoglycaemic attack which is very common in diabetics who either don't follow a sensible diet to maintain low blood sugar levels, or don't take their medication correctly, or don't eat regular meals - these are some of the causes of a hypo. It can be quite frightening to see someone having a hypo, but the usual form of treatment is to give the patient a sugary drink, biscuit or similar, and hopefully they come round quite quickly.
- Rosemary, Europe, 24/8/2011 13:5


----------



## StephenM (Aug 24, 2011)

She lost her licence due to drink driving last year. Could it be a bad hypo from the evening before? I have to up carbs slightly if I go for a pint or two.

On a more positive note here is a video promotion she did with Tesco about testing for diabetes: -

http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-tell-if-you-have-diabetes


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2011)

Donald said:


> Did you read the last comment on the mail link at the bottom of the page words fail me.It is as follows
> 
> "Some kind of attack" = she had a hypoglycaemic attack which is very common in diabetics who either don't follow a sensible diet to maintain low blood sugar levels, or don't take their medication correctly, or don't eat regular meals - these are some of the causes of a hypo. It can be quite frightening to see someone having a hypo, but the usual form of treatment is to give the patient a sugary drink, biscuit or similar, and hopefully they come round quite quickly.
> - Rosemary, Europe, 24/8/2011 13:5



Hmmm...better make sure I follow a diet to give me low blood sugar so I don't have hypos then!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2011)

StephenM said:


> She lost her licence due to drink driving last year. Could it be a bad hypo from the evening before? I have to up carbs slightly if I go for a pint or two.
> 
> On a more positive note here is a video promotion she did with Tesco about testing for diabetes: -
> 
> http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-tell-if-you-have-diabetes



I see from that that she had gestational diabetes and is now on insulin.


----------

